# bump: Black Diamond Icon - 2012 version w/ 200 Lumens - looking for reviews



## coachclass (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi,
So, I wanted to bump this topic. Still looking for a detailed review, maybe beamshot comparisons?

Here's a link in case you don't know about it [REI]:
http://www.rei.com/product/830717/black-diamond-icon-headlamp

I'm concerned about the quality of the beam...but I wonder if the variability of the brightness makes it worth while.

My favorite features (without having tried it out yet, just going by the specs)
-Lots of capacity for long bike rides
-Very low lows (4 lumens)
-Simple one-button interface
-top headband

Cons:
-does not remember last mode, so you might get blinded at night
-beam probably isn't very beautiful
-kinda pricey


----------



## Szemhazai (Mar 7, 2012)

Photos done... for the full review I need a bit more time 
=> Black Diamond ICON 2012


----------



## robostudent5000 (Mar 7, 2012)

great beamshots as always. :thumbsup:

what is your overall impression? thumbs up? thumbs down?


----------



## Szemhazai (Mar 7, 2012)

I won't change my Apex 200 for BD Icon 200 

The battery pack is lighter and the "lock" is better than in apex, but there is one small problem, you have to press the top cover very hard to lock it in the right place, in other case you will lock only one side and the second will be wide open. The UI is standard BD ui... if they only had put there one more button it could be superb (but it will be to similar to Apex then:huh. 

There is one major issue about a head angle – you cannot direct the head into the ground by more than about 30*from it's base position (in PT and in the most headlamps on the market you can make 90*) 

The light output is very good, a bit to cold for me. 

So, something in the middle... :thumbsdow:thumbsup:


----------



## coachclass (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot Szemhazai! My REI just had a unit for demo today. I've been there a few times, and they've never had one for demo, so I got to try it out.


Good point about the limited downward angle. Although I rarely adjust the light so it points straight down, maximum angle on the Icon is too shallow. If I'm looking straight ahead, the beam is quite a few yards in front of me, which might not be what I want. I also can't read with it comfortably. The angle is too shallow. You can adjust the light on your head to get it to point down more...but then it's sits less comfortably. Not that reading would be the main use of this light, but it is a big weakness for a headlamp in my opinion.

The beam quality seems ok though. No Zebralight, but also way better than my 2011 BD Spot. And I really like the low low that it's capable of.

I was really close to getting it...the angle thing is a real bummer. And $80 is a lot of money, and there's no way to control which level it starts at. So, no headlamp for me.


----------



## flipdron (Jun 19, 2013)

This is a user review of the pre-2012 headlamp that has been tried and tested over the last 3-4 years by myself on fishing, hiking, caving, kayaking, mountain biking expeditions whilst onlookers admire. 

I can thoroughly recommend it as a high performing, versatile, durable and reliable headlamp which has gotten me out of some very hairy situations where nothing else was available. 

Whether it be spotlighting for keys dropped in a river in a rainstorm whilst camping in a remote location as the tide rose and darkness set or leading me down a brushy cliff-face in the dark after becoming lost camping in the wilderness. I can attest that this headlamp has not failed on me, it has been the beacon of light which I have depended upon for comfort, need and survival. I thoroughly recommend this product to the avid outdoorsmen that may ever need a shining light on their journey-you will not regret it.

Light controls are convenient, simple enough to master. The weight and size of the headlamp is very comfortable. Battery life is superb and economical with AA battery size. 
Light output has always been appropriate with dual-light beams and ample to my needs. 
Deals with water exposure quite well. I have been thoroughly impressed by this Black Diamond product and the customer service provided by the same.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Szemhazai (Jun 20, 2013)

And the review was done long time ago...
Black Diamond ICON 2012 review


----------



## skygear (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a 2013 version and the older type. I still like my old ICON better. :tired:

Anyone used else have the same perdicament?


----------

